# Official Lottery Thread



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

'07 NBA Draft - 22 May 2007 - 8:30 PM EST - ESPN

*Lottery Odds Calculator and Simulation
**All 199 of the Celtics' Draft Lottery Combinations*
*Inside the Numbers: 2007 Draft Lottery Demystified

*
<table align="left" border="0"><tbody><tr><th id="ct" width="6%">
</th> <th id="ct" align="left" width="10%">Chances
 </th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">1st</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">2nd</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">3rd</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">4th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">5th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">6th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">7th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">8th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">9th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">10th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">11th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">12th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">13th</th> <th id="rt" align="left" width="6%">14th</th> </tr> <tr><th id="mem" align="left">Memphis Grizzlies
</th><td id="bct">250 </td><td id="rt">.250</td><td id="rt">.215</td><td id="rt">.178</td><td id="rt">.357</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="bos" align="left">Boston Celtics
</th><td id="bct">199 </td><td id="rt">.199</td><td id="rt">.188</td><td id="rt">.171</td><td id="rt">.319</td><td id="rt">.123</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="mil" align="left">Milwaukee Bucks
</th><td id="bct">156 </td><td id="rt">.156</td><td id="rt">.157</td><td id="rt">.156</td><td id="rt">.226</td><td id="rt">.265</td><td id="rt">.041</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="atl" align="left">Atlanta Hawks
</th><td id="bct">119 </td><td id="rt">.119</td><td id="rt">.126</td><td id="rt">.133</td><td id="rt">.099</td><td id="rt">.350</td><td id="rt">.161</td><td id="rt">.013</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="sea" align="left">Seattle Sonics
</th><td id="bct">88 </td><td id="rt">.088</td><td id="rt">.097</td><td id="rt">.107</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.261</td><td id="rt">.359</td><td id="rt">.084</td><td id="rt">.004</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="por" align="left">Portland Trailblazers
</th><td id="bct">53 </td><td id="rt">.053</td><td id="rt">.060</td><td id="rt">.070</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.439</td><td id="rt">.331</td><td id="rt">.046</td><td id="rt">.001</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="min" align="left">Minnesota Timberwolves
</th><td id="bct">53 </td><td id="rt">.053</td><td id="rt">.060</td><td id="rt">.070</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.572</td><td id="rt">.226</td><td id="rt">.018</td><td id="rt">.000</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="nyk" align="left">New York Knicks
</th><td id="bct">19 </td><td id="rt">.019</td><td id="rt">.022</td><td id="rt">.027</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.725</td><td id="rt">.196</td><td id="rt">.011</td><td id="rt">.000</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="cha" align="left">Charlotte Bobcats
</th><td id="bct">19 </td><td id="rt">.019</td><td id="rt">.022</td><td id="rt">.027</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.784</td><td id="rt">.143</td><td id="rt">.005</td><td id="rt">.000</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="sac" align="left">Sacramento Kings
</th><td id="bct">18 </td><td id="rt">.018</td><td id="rt">.021</td><td id="rt">.025</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.846</td><td id="rt">.087</td><td id="rt">.002</td><td id="rt">.000</td><td id="rt"> 
</td></tr> <tr><th id="phi" align="left">Philadelphia 76ers
</th><td id="bct">8 </td><td id="rt">.008</td><td id="rt">.009</td><td id="rt">.012</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.907</td><td id="rt">.063</td><td id="rt">.001</td><td id="rt">.000</td></tr> <tr><th id="ind" align="left">Indiana Pacers
</th><td id="bct">7 </td><td id="rt">.007</td><td id="rt">.008</td><td id="rt">.010</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.935</td><td id="rt">.039</td><td id="rt">.000</td></tr> <tr><th id="nor" align="left">New Orleans Hornets
</th><td id="bct">6 </td><td id="rt">.006</td><td id="rt">.007</td><td id="rt">.009</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.960</td><td id="rt">.018</td></tr> <tr><th id="lac" align="left">Los Angeles Clippers
</th><td id="bct">5 </td><td id="rt">.005</td><td id="rt">.006</td><td id="rt">.007</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt"> 
</td><td id="rt">.982</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Which player would each team select with the first selection, in your opinion?

Memphis - Greg Oden
Boston - Kevin Durant
Milwaukee - Kevin Durant
Atlanta - Greg Oden
Seattle - Kevin Durant
Portland - Greg Oden
Minnesota - Greg Oden
New York - Kevin Durant
Charlotte - Kevin Durant
Sacaramento - Greg Oden
Philadelphia - Kevin Durant
Indiana - Greg Oden
New Orleans - Kevin Durant
Los Angeles Clippers - Kevin Durant


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Besides the Celtics, which team would you like to see win the lottery?


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

We have to be picking Oden


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think Ainge, if given the opportunity, would take Durant, unfortunately. Not to take anything away from Durant, but Oden is a much more important player to the Celtics.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Does it make any sense that the team with the 4th best record has a better chance at the 1st pick then the 4th pick?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> Does it make any sense that the team with the 4th best record has a better chance at the 1st pick then the 4th pick?



it makes just as much sense as the team with the 2nd worst record (us) having a combined better shot at the 4th/5th pick instead of the 1st/2nd pick...this lottery system needs to be changed

EDIT: that being said...i believe the lottery is fixed anyway and thats the reason why we WILL get the number 1 pick...the nba cant afford to have one of its cornerstone teams, the celts, be the pit of the nba anymore...the nba could care less about the grizzlies they need us to get better so thats why we will get the number 1 pick


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> it makes just as much sense as the team with the 2nd worst record (us) having a combined better shot at the 4th/5th pick instead of the 1st/2nd pick...this lottery system needs to be changed
> 
> EDIT: that being said...i believe the lottery is fixed anyway and thats the reason why we WILL get the number 1 pick...the nba cant afford to have one of its cornerstone teams, the celts, be the pit of the nba anymore...the nba could care less about the grizzlies they need us to get better so thats why we will get the number 1 pick


The Celtics need Oden, be it the 1st pick or the 60th.

As far as the lottery making sense...somewhat.

It's there to prevent tanking on purpose and getting the 1st pick, but at the same time it doesn't want to give the last lottery team a chance to take away better picks.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/lottery07/mockdraft

ps. anyone have any superstitions for tonight?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/lottery07/mockdraft
> 
> ps. anyone have any superstitions for tonight?


None at all, if we don't get a top two pick, we'll be going another 10 years like the past 10. It's nothing we haven't seen before.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

4 leaf clovers, :lucky: :lucky: :lucky:
we ARE the Celtics....That and pacing 

We need 1 or 2 spot....

BTW, Noah is 6 spots ahead of Acie Law in Ford's simulator. What do y'all think of that???


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

red auerbach is in charge of the lottery balls tonight:clap2: 

come on red, 1st pick!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tommy was chatting it up with Larry Bird.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I just ran 999 simulations and the Celtics "won" 379 times [37.938%], slightly worse than their 38.70363% shot.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

here it goes...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tommy Heinsohn is our representative. Quite surprising, actually, since he doesn't have any direct affiliation with the Celtics.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Predictions, anyone?

Removed in anger.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Predictions, anyone?
> 
> Removed in anger.


Most pointless prediction thread ever.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Any update? I'm stuck at work with no TV.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Omg........wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Number 5!??!?!!?!? I Retire My Green Duds


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

The Curse of the Raefino?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

what a disaster


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Please excuse me while I go jump off a bridge.


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

wow guys. feel sorry for you.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ainge for 3 said:


> The Curse of the Raefino?


And what a sour note to welcome another chairchucker on. But welcome to our period of mourning.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

BostonBasketball said:


> **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let me add to that:

**** you Ainge! Suck my **** you **** sucking mother****ing *****! You got us here ****er! **** you and the high ****ing horse you rode in on. 

[/fandom]


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...sad.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, and welcome Ainge for 3! Good to have you!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

so that was a complete waste of a season...that being said...yi jianlan would be a very good consolation prize...he seels to have all of the same tools that durant has..._that_ being said...ainge is a moron and we can expect joakim noah to be a celtic in a month


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

And the Western Conference gets stronger too...doesn't Stern realize that you need to have basketball on the East coast too to make any money? Are there any good teams in the eastern time zone at all??????


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's to Yi Jianlian and another five years of mediocrity.

At least we'll be big in China!

Go Celtics!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

you think ainge will listen to pierce now and trade the pick?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I cannot wait to read Bill Simmons' column. I like how the teams in the top 3 are the ones that weren't tanking games.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i still cant believe this...

i have ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO IN THIS UPCOMING NBA SEASON


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

BostonBasketball said:


> And the Western Conference gets stronger too...doesn't Stern realize that you need to have basketball on the East coast too to make any money? Are there any good teams in the eastern time zone at all??????


 Miami, Cleveland, Detroit, Washington, Orlando [with Rashard Lewis].

No championship caliber teams. The only good out of this is Phoenix not ending up with Brandan Wright.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BostonBasketball said:


> And the Western Conference gets stronger too...doesn't Stern realize that you need to have basketball on the East coast too to make any money? Are there any good teams in the eastern time zone at all??????


Detroit. But that's what having a competent GM'll do for you.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who wants the fifth pick? Perhaps Golden State to appeal to their Chinese residents, but seriously, the fifth pick doesn't get you an impact veteran.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

I was thinking Cleveland and Detriot were central time...my fault. But still...Miami, Orlando and Washington aren't all that impressive.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

would anyone trade Al and the number 5 for one of the top 2???


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

This was worse than the Duncan lottery. We at least got the 3rd pick then (even though it didn't work out). I think we're screwed. Either we'll keep the pick, and Ainge will pick a loser, or Ainge will trade it for a mediocre or injured veteran, and the fifth pick will turn out to be the surprise of the draft. I think the best I can hope for is Rondo will turn into Tony Parker, Jefferson will get even better, Green will turn into Reggie Miller or Rip Hamilton, and Tony Allen will recover and he and Pierce will be a double threat. Oh, and we'll learn to play defense. Other than that, is there anyone in next year's lottery worth getting excited about?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Let's tank for Michael Beasley, Derrick Rose, and O.J. Mayo.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

the lottery blows.

the pick will be traded.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... Now it's time to trade Wally with a resigned Kandiman for Antoine Walker and Doleac...!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm going to look into this seppuku thing, I hear its an honorable way to commit suicide. Eh...maybe I'll sleep on it, but it sucks to be a Celtics fan right now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Premier said:


> Here's to Yi Jianlian and another five years of mediocrity.
> 
> At least we'll be big in China!
> 
> Go Celtics!


That's if Yi's still around at #5. I have a feeling the Grizz will grab him at 4.

But if Yi comes over to the Celts, you'll being seeing me around here more regularly


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I highly doubt we keep the pick.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

:-( Just ***** Terrible


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Memphis will take local boy Brandan Wright or go with Al Horford, whichever player the third team doesn't take [the Hawks have to trade out of number three].


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

So, uh, where's everybody meeting to jump off a building/bridge/whatever's handy in Boston? :biggrin: 



I'm sorry, that was rude of me. I shouldn't be revelling in the fans' pain. I hope this convinced Wyc to do the right thing and can everyone involved with running the team for the last 5 years.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone else going to be taking a walk to The Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Bridge?

I hear it's peaceful up there, especially on the way down.

I was at work, I had to have two people call me to confirm that we did get the fifth pick, I couldn't believe it.

Here's to BFCD and marketing heaven for Wyc and Co, yet no championship to show for it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think this means Al Horford.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> the fifth pick doesn't get you an impact veteran.


You want VC or RJ for it?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If you're taking Szczerbiak, you can have #5.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

OK deal.

VC and Cliff Robinson for Pierce, Al Jefferson, and the #5 pick


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

trade the pick and wally for gasol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Aznboi812 said:


> trade the pick and wally for gasol


I'll include Green for Mike Miller and then take Ratlifs 10 million contract (insured) add Gomes, West or Perkins to land a good role player.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> OK deal.
> 
> VC and Cliff Robinson for Pierce, Al Jefferson, and the #5 pick


Kidd is being included in this deal?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> Kidd is being included in this deal?


Sure. As long as the Nets have the right to swap picks for the next 15 years

Do you feel lucky?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I knew this would happen! Same thing happened when they tried to tank for Duncan and didn't get him with either pick.

The Celtics are too proud of a franchise to ever benefit from tanking.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

On the bright side, it makes the actual draft more interesting. With the #1 or #2 pick, there would be no mystery. Now we can wonder who they'll pick or if they'll trade it and for who. I'm grasping at straws to find a silver lining.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ha! Nice one mrsister. Props for so far the most creative "bright-side" theory yet. I like it!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mrsister said:


> On the bright side, it makes the actual draft more interesting. With the #1 or #2 pick, there would be no mystery. Now we can wonder who they'll pick or if they'll trade it and for who. I'm grasping at straws to find a silver lining.


Every cloud has a silver lining. And every day people get struck by the lightning while looking for it.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Trade no. 5 for Marcus Banks 

At least the East will remain dormant from this draft's first 3/4 picks (though Rashard Lewis will probably come East).


----------

